# Some peoples kids!



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

I work with a young feller (he ain't my favorite by a long shot) an taday we was a talkin bout guns after a radio program we had listened to. The talk was about what could happen ifin the fiscal cliff comes ta pass.

He said ifin the country fell apart an turned ta total collapse er ifin a disaster struck what killed off alotta folks he would wan't ta see it but not live a real long time durin it.

He said he ain't no dooms day prepper. No food supplies er anythin like that. He has some weapQns an he would like ta do in a few folk. He would simply take what he needed.

I didn't say nothin but he be a complete horses back side. People like him ain't gonna last long. Got the fancy tools but no knowledge. He ain't never took a life, has no idear what that be like. He see's all this balonga on tv an beleives it.

Sad to see somebody so lost. Would like ta help him but I don't trust him fer enough ta do that. Not the way he beleives. Simply another mall ninja.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

when people openly tell me stuff like that, I immediately get the red flag warning signs!!! I don't correct their attitude, I don't figure it's my job to help them, I'm more concerned about the fact they'll consider me prey when they are in trouble. I'm not a small guy by any means, but as I know perfectly well, it doesn't take much to hurt or compromise someone from a distance, and especially if its some kind of collapse, competent medical help even if I *WIN* the fight, is unlikely... so I still lose. 

The only thing separating them from a life of crime is that they have a job now and don't want to go to jail. Remove either the paying job or the risk of jail and they'll instantly become a nightmare problem.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

The worst part is that people like that will group together in the aftermath making them very dangerous. They will take what they want and they will hurt people in the process. Reminds me of that Sci Fi web series Nuclear Family where that very thing happens. And this is why I intend to defend what I have with a ferociousness and finality that ensure they will harm no one else down the road.

At the same time, back in the world of today, it makes you want to slap this kid and tell him to pull his head out of his butt.


----------



## sloetruk (Dec 8, 2012)

I know I'm new here, but the seed of the issue IMHO is parenting, or lack of it.

the lack of fear of consequences has, IMHO:

filled our prisons
weighed down the public dole
instilled a false sense of security
made society obese

all by poor or no choices made by, an "adult"*

** a·dult 
/əˈdəlt/
Noun
A person who is fully grown or developed.
Adjective
(of a person or animal) Fully grown or developed.
Synonyms
noun. grown-up - major
adjective. grown-up - grown - mature - full-grown - big - ripe*


----------



## hilljen (Nov 28, 2012)

I think the best response to people like that is, "Wow, I don't even know where I would go or what I would do. What do you suggest?" Then they know not to bother coming to your house!


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Yeah those Doomsday people are pretty crazy. I would just go to the food court at the mall and take what I wanted with my paintball gun.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

That individual warrants no more conversations OHC, walk away, walk away, guess this is why we say so much of it is mental.


----------



## Bobbb (Jan 7, 2012)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> He has some weapQns an he would like ta do in a few folk. He would simply take what he needed.


This astounds me. If he realizes that he is going to die from lack of preparation he wants to kill some people before he succumbs to starvation. IF he believes in God, then why put his soul into jeopardy. If he doesn't believe in god, then why commit such an evil act? Will it make him happy to kill someone? Does he really believe that it will or is he more focused on some revenge fantasy and is finding feelings of satisfaction from the act of revenge?

I can't get my mind around someone whose first thoughts after society is destroyed is to go out and hunt down people who've slighted him in some fashion. I'm not saying that I doubt such people exist, just that I can't place myself in their shoes and think like that. This poses a bit of a problem for those who are like me - how do you anticipate and proactively protect yourself against an enemy you can't understand. It's like a chess game - if you know how your opponent thinks and you know the rules of the game, you can plan out move-countermove for various scenarios, but this doesn't work when your opponent thinks so far outside the box.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*You can't ?*



Bobbb said:


> This astounds me. If he realizes that he is going to die from lack of preparation he wants to kill some people before he succumbs to starvation. IF he believes in God, then why put his soul into jeopardy. If he doesn't believe in god, then why commit such an evil act? Will it make him happy to kill someone? Does he really believe that it will or is he more focused on some revenge fantasy and is finding feelings of satisfaction from the act of revenge?
> 
> I can't get my mind around someone whose first thoughts after society is destroyed is to go out and hunt down people who've slighted him in some fashion. I'm not saying that I doubt such people exist, just that I can't place myself in their shoes and think like that. This poses a bit of a problem for those who are like me - how do you anticipate and proactively protect yourself against an enemy you can't understand. It's like a chess game - if you know how your opponent thinks and you know the rules of the game, you can plan out move-countermove for various scenarios, but this doesn't work when your opponent thinks so far outside the box.


You can't, after all they are already entitled to have every thing they need or want regardless of whether they can pay for it or not.

Haven't you heard of "shareing the wealth"?


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

Glad I don't know him. OTOH if we ever should chance to meet, I'll be the one sniping his sorry rear from cover.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

He was back at it again taday. 

Said his wife don't eat nothin lessin it comes from the store so they'd just have ta use there guns an take the food from other folks.

I thin he was fishin fer some info, didn't get nothin from me an won't either. Try's that malarkey with me an he'll wind up with a new bung hole in the middle a his forehead!


----------



## mamabear2012 (Mar 8, 2012)

Wow... entitlement nation! Why work for something if you can just take it from someone else? Unfortunately it's such common thing with my generation and younger. Most of my friends have no real plans for the future and wouldn't be prepared for a hang nail let alone is SHTF. Sad but true.


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

Same here mamabear. Unless they can buy it and it uses electricity they're doomed. Also, they are so used to having ppl do things for them they can't do anything. I have raised my son to be independent. At almost 9, he can make his own breakfast (eggs and bacon with toast) by himself. We have gas heat but he's also learned to so it outside over a fire. He has found and made walking sticks for everyone for when we get to our BOL 'cuz it's hilly' and lives to cook from scratch. Until my sister inlaw started prepping, she wldnt make anything from scratch or use hand tools bc 'electric is so faster'. Now she realizes that all the modern conveniences cld one day be just more clutter and has bought hand tools. We are slowly weaning her children away from electronics (my nephew almost had a panic attack during 1 power outage bc his Nintendo DS was dead and nothing electronic in the house worked). 

Pinterest has become all the rage with my friends and they are slowly making things from scratch. I just hope they stumble across the prepping pins and take heed soon.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

All good points ,hope people like yall live in my n-hood.I know a few are preppers,most make it a lifestyle around here.
We use to have n-hood watch meetings but since Y2K nobody meets except family.None can see each others house from the roads either.

Living out like this yet some teens have been breaking into homes,first beating the dogs to death then burglerizing.They caught 2 ,hope thats all.Of course when this kind of crap happens,its always somebody elses kids,not ours.Then the kid gets shot and parents want to know why. Most had a idea who it was.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

We have a neighborhood watch program in my area. 

The homeboys are watching for 5-0 and looking for boxes at the curbside after Christmas to see who's got cool new toys!

OPSEC > gang-bangin retards


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> He was back at it again taday.
> 
> Said his wife don't eat nothin lessin it comes from the store so they'd just have ta use there guns an take the food from other folks.
> 
> I thin he was fishin fer some info, didn't get nothin from me an won't either. Try's that malarkey with me an he'll wind up with a new bung hole in the middle a his forehead!


I agree with another poster, the next time he fishes, give him a carp to eat... "man, if that stuff your saying comes true, I am screwed. My wife's cooking isn't worth eating, so it's usually take out, delivery or drive through 4-5 nights a week, and frozen microwave stuff the other nights... Then the real red hearing, you think I should get a gun too? I use to have a .22 when I was a kid".


----------



## cmgallman (Nov 12, 2012)

I also have friends/coworkers who could not survive a 24 hour power outage. A coworker of mine was without power or water for 3 days (spent the money on a new outfit & boots to go 'clubbing' in). Her house is total electric. Middle of winter and she has 2 indoor dogs & an indoor cat. I asked her how she was heating, cooking, bathing, etc. She was having to stay at another's house! I asked her 'You don't have a camp stove or heater? No water put up?' She looked at me as if I had 2 heads and asked 'What do you have?' OOPS! I quickly explained that we camp, remember? I also referred her to the .gov site- be prepared. Now I know that she will not be coming inside my house to snoop!! Watch my mouth next time!


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

yup often bettetr to let them suffer in silence rather than tip your hand. Hard to do I know I really would rather they all prep but I know with most it is usless and potentially dangerous to speak.


----------

